

Can cops legally fire “GPS bullets” at fleeing cars to track suspects?  - sizzle
http://arstechnica.com/tech-policy/2014/04/can-cops-legally-fire-gps-bullets-at-fleeing-cars-to-track-suspects/

======
dalke
The intent reminds me of the technology of the incorruptible Galactic Patrol
of E.E. Smith: "He was so close that he saw his flare, so close that he could
slap onto the fleeing vessel the beam of the CRX tracer which he always
carried with him."

(My fondness of Smith's works would later cause me to confuse the names of
Ford's Mercury Tracer and Honda's CR-X.)

